# Tech’ing the Rockton Fair



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everybody.

For (so I’m told) the 14th consecutive year I’m running the sound at the Rockton Fair (southern Ontario for anyone out of Province).

I’m treated well here and love the mental break from my regular job.

Just setting up a few barns. Most of the major stuff we set up yesterday.

My daughter runs the karaoke system shown here (Yorkville M1610, 2 X Yorkville YX15 mains and two Yorkville YX10 wedges.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

I don't know why this popped into my head


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I don't know why this popped into my head



LOL, me neither but it’s a great scene.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

7000+ spectators, and one Yorkville M1610 powering 10 Yorkville NX35 boxes (flown) is more than up to the task.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool gig!

What do you mean by "flown" Mike?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

From that track we broadcast on FM 88.1. I pick that signal up with a receiver a few hundred meters away which is plugged into another M1610 powering another 8 NX35s (also flown). That system carries announcements to the far reaches of the grounds so the drivers (or horse people) can know when to prepare for their heats.

And indeed, anyone close by (within a km or so) can tune in the track announcements nice and clear.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Random picture from the base of the control tower. Good crowd tonight.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Cool gig!
> 
> What do you mean by "flown" Mike?



Hey Jock, yes it’s a great annual event I have done with the able assistance of my daughter Amanda since I got the gig. By flown, I mean hung on poles above the audience.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hell is that even a word or did I make it up?

We fly them so they’re flown?

LOL, whatever. The speakers are about fifteen to twenty feet (it varies) up hydro poles secured with chains.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Hell is that even a word or did I make it up?
> 
> We fly them so they’re flown?


Back when I made a living as an A/V tech, "flown" was a word that we used for any equipment that was supported from above. So it's a word in my world, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Good, thanks.

You never know.

Wet start this morning but everything’s working so far.

The survival tactic out here is “layers”.

I probably had five on last night.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Missed it by this much.....

This is John Lester, announcer for Thrill Show Productions. A gentleman and a professional.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lucas Wilson (Illusionist).

Rising star, four time Guinnes world record holder (straight jacket escapes).

A real pro and a pleasure to work with.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

See if you can tell which audience member will wake up with tinnitus tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not me


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 226760
> Not me


did someone hack your account?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Marcus from Treehouse (childrens TV show)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lil Buckaroos

Very entertaining childrens entertainers. Check out that nice old Guild he’s playing. Sounded great.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mini-smash


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Amanda with Lucas Wilson and Kelly


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Craig Douglas, juggler extraordinaire.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My new favourite country singer.

Naomi Bristow

Old school (think Patsy Cline).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On the home stretch. 

Amanda and I have taken a picture every year for the past five or six years in the exactsame spot and I’m wearing the exact same clothes each year (they get washed and put in a tote until Thanksgiving)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 226568
> Hey everybody.
> 
> For (so I’m told) the 14th consecutive year I’m running the sound at the Rockton Fair (southern Ontario for anyone out of Province).
> ...


My oldest daughter used your setup today to sing in front of an audience for the first time, thanks for helping make that happen


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Milkman said:


> My new favourite country singer.
> 
> Naomi Bristow


She does a great job of this one.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vokey design said:


> My oldest daughter used your setup today to sing in front of an audience for the first time, thanks for helping make that happen


Wow, no kidding?

Was she in the talent contest?

My daughter Amanda mixed and generally supported that building all weekend.

I hope your daughter had a good experience. Amanda really tries hard and I think she does very well.
It’s a tough room for sound.

I try not to micro manage her and I get nothing but good reports.

Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Survived another Rockton World’s Fair

Now I get a few days off to recover, and to really have our Thanksgiving.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Wow, no kidding?
> 
> Was she in the talent contest?
> 
> ...


Yes she kicked off the talent show, almost didn't happen as she got quite nervous when she found out she was first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vokey design said:


> Yes she kicked off the talent show, almost didn't happen as she got quite nervous when she found out she was first.


Nice

Yes, last minute jitters and stage fright are among the issues Amanda really tries to help with.

I can speak from personal experience on that . I have never gotten past that, although a few bars into the first song, my stage fright quickly turns into positive energy and fun.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vokey design said:


> Yes she kicked off the talent show, almost didn't happen as she got quite nervous when she found out she was first.


By the way, I’m awfully sorry I didn’t have a chance to meet you while you were there.

Had I known you were there I would have come to say hello.

I was at another stage coordinating changeovers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2019)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 226760
> Not me


Are they earplugs? If so what brand?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Are they earplugs? If so what brand?


He left the forum again, I doubt you will see a reply. I am hopeful Mike comes back and continues to gift us with his vast experience.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> He left the forum again, I doubt you will see a reply. I am hopeful Mike comes back and continues to gift us with his vast experience.


he’s around. I saw him list a guitar just the other day.


----------

